# Lamson Velocity 3.5 w/ spare spool and Jackson Cardinal 4wt



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've posted these before, but what the hell I'll just hit refresh

Lamson Velocity 3.5 reel (last generation Velocity) with an extra spool. This reel has the "conical" drag Lamson is famous for. Great reel but I have my sights on something else right now. One spool will come with Airflo Ridge Tropical Clear WF-8F line and 20lb backing. The other spool also has backing but no flyline. 

The reel retails for the mid 300s and the spool is another 150. That line is an 80.00 line. I'll let it go for $200.00

The rod is a Jackson Cardinal Yellowstone. Its 9', 4 WT and is a 4 piece rod with a tube. Killer bream buster and nice on mid size rainbows and browns. It retails for 169.99 I believe but I've had it for a bit. $50.00

I can add pics later if needed or can text them to someone interested


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I will be down on the 8-10 of august and would like to look at them if they are still not sold PM me a phone # between now and then


----------



## tmber8 (Mar 2, 2011)

Is it the Hard Alox or Nickel version?


----------

